# Skyline Fantasy here!



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello guys, 

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello. The Skyline has to be my all time favourite car and a big fantasy of mine to one day own one.  

Would love to get up close and personal with some. Where are most of you based and if I asked nicely would you give me a ride.  

Beth


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Late April Fools ??


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry have I missed something here?


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Would love to get up close and personal with some. Where are most of you based and if I asked nicely would you give me a ride.
> 
> Beth


I think you can expect a YES on that one from most members LOL....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome . . . don't worry about the april fool, some guys have broken hearts on here . .:chuckle: 
Beth how old are you actually?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

welcome to the site beth.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard  

I'm taking bets on this one hitting 10 pages :chuckle:


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome guys. 

I'm 26 years old. I'm I old enough to be a passenger 

Beth
:wavey:


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi Beth and welcome.

Look in the meetings and events forum here and you'll see there are plenty of Skyline meets all over the country now that the weather is getting better.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

It has been suggested by a certain Garden Pest, that I should offer my services here .....

Hi Beth, Robbie's the name, giving young ladies rides is my game. :chuckle: 

Dare I ask where you are based, as it might help any offers coming forward.

Or if you'd care to pop along to any forthcoming meets, there's always the chance of a ride around the car park !


Robbie


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> It has been suggested by a certain Garden Pest, that I should offer my services here .....
> 
> Hi Beth, Robbie's the name, giving young ladies rides is my game. :chuckle:
> 
> ...



Ahh, the sledgehammer approach. PMSL.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Beth. Welcome to the forum.
Is that you in the avatar. Very nice 
Do you have any more pictures:wavey: 
I do a monthly pub meet near Derby. you are welcome to a ride (in the car) there, wife permitting:chuckle:


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

i have a very warm and comfortable passenger seat!


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you for your very warm welcomes.

I will have a look in the meetings forum to see if any meets are near me. I'm based in Brighton.  I'm currently without a car, so using public transport, which is a pain.

Thank you Robbie for your kind offer  

Derby is probably a bit far for me on the train, but thank you for the invite.

Beth


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

out of interest how many PM's have you had up till now?

BTW you will find most blokes on here will travel the country to give you a lift with a pic like that lol


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> It has been suggested by a certain Garden Pest, that I should offer my services here .....
> 
> Hi Beth, Robbie's the name, giving young ladies rides is my game. :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Someone put a leash on him ! LOL :chuckle:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

forgot to say.............



Robbie 733 said:


> Hi Beth, Robbie's the name, giving young ladies rides is my game.



Robbie does finish work early each day to hang out, next to his local school:chuckle:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

I refuse to believe this is a genuine female newbie.

I *demand* that you post up a picture of yourself in a bikini to prove it. 

Or if you're shy I know that Blow Dog provides an 'identity confirmation' service. You'll need to e-mail him three photos of yourself from different angles, all wearing as little as possible (to discount possibilities of photo editing, of course). And your mobile phone number.

_(Cem - that's a tenner please mate. And forward that e-mail on ASAP matey  )_


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Jim27 said:


> I refuse to believe this is a genuine female newbie.



I thought that it was you Jim, pulling our legs:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've just checked the IP and can confirm it is indded a female newbie!

opcorn:


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> I've just checked the IP and can confirm it is indded a female newbie!
> 
> opcorn:


PM sent:chuckle:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> I've just checked the IP and can confirm it is indded a female newbie!
> 
> opcorn:


She has a female IP address???


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Jim27 said:


> She has a female IP address???


nope, but i can see her email address, which, is a girls name, and, if you follow the URL, theres some rather fruity pictures of a young lady.

Moderator - user confidentiality prevents me from telling you the URL (not in public anyway)

mook


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> nope, but i can see her email address, which, is a girls name, and, if you follow the URL, theres some rather fruity pictures of a young lady.
> 
> Moderator - user confidentiality prevents me from telling you the URL (not in public anyway)
> 
> mook


C'mon Mook. 3 minutes and I've still got no pm. tum te tum te tum.... :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

You lot are like a pack of hyena's


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> nope, but i can see her email address, which, is a girls name, and, if you follow the URL, theres some rather fruity pictures of a young lady.
> 
> mook



I did check her profile to see if she had a website


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> I did check her profile to see if she had a website


nah, just remove ther name from her email addy, add www. and fanny's yer aunt (almost quite literaly!!!)

pm if you want the link

mook


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Now that's a shame that some of you don't believe that I am who I say I am.  Lots of attention for all the wrong reasons  

Thank you Mookistar for supporting my claim that I am indeed a woman. Who is interested in Skylines and would like to go to some meets. 

As for saucy pictures, how did you find them  :chuckle: 

Love all models of the Skyline. Looking forward to meeting all and getting close to the cars. 

Beth


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

Get some pics up ! 

And if theyre pretty damm hot i ll chop my evo in for a liner and take you out lmao !


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> a liner


What's that then....a boat ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> What's that then....a boat ?


Lmao im trying to impress all you guys with my knowlege of nissan slang , i obviously failed ! 

Someone PM the link to pics ....... i need to see if this girls worth buying a skyline for


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

That is indeed me in the picture. I do have more pictures, but I didn't think that I would be asked for pictures of me. :chuckle: 

You boys are so funny  

Beth


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*No matter Welcome*

:wavey:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

3 pages already - MUST be a girl......


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Thank you for your very warm welcomes.
> 
> I will have a look in the meetings forum to see if any meets are near me. I'm based in Brighton.  I'm currently without a car, so using public transport, which is a pain.
> 
> Beth


What a fabulous coincidence; I'll be picking up my Skyline from Brighton at the end of May


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Its always like this when a new female forum member introduces themselves so dont be alarmed :chuckle: :chuckle: 
If youre in Brighton and want to see some Skylines then it might be an idea to pop down to GT-ART, a specialist Skyline tuner who will, I would imagine, have a few in their yard. There in Lewes, dont know if thats near you or not. Also there are a few members based on the south coast. 

Hope this helps in the meantime and look forward to meeting you at some meets/events in the future.

Scott


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! (nice pic too by the way!  )

I hope ur dream comes true! mine did!

Cheers
Dazzler


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome :clap:

Unusual to see so much testosterone in one thread :chuckle: 








:thumbsup: 

- Kevin.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

A local Skyline loving lass in Brighton! I'm in Horsham, if no-one else volunteers I'll take you for a spin in mine sometime


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Beth if I come up to Brighton, to give you a ride in my GTR, will you go out with me after, . . restaurant, drink,XXX?


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

gtrlux,

Ride in a GTR first, restaurant and drinks later  How can a girl refuse!  

Beth


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

O dear, you can see it won't be long before this thread is in the gutter.....



Crack on...:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

To all those that PM'd me

sorry, Beth has requested i don't forward the URL as she doesn't want to create the wrong impression

mook


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

OK Beth
Thanks, meet you tonight . . .


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Beth welcome to the forum if your for real.
As for GTR Lux he lives in Luxemburg and is married (sorry mate)


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

lol some things never change round here


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> You boys are so funny


There's very few boys around here mate. It's mainly middle aged gentlemen - I use that term loosely - sat in front of their computers with their trollies around their ankles. Be very careful. lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

moleman said:


> sat in front of their computers with their trollies around their ankles. lol


I`ve read this quote from you before Iain, im starting to worry about you now:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hodgie said:


> I`ve read this quote from you before Iain, im starting to worry about you now:chuckle:


4 times in the last year in fact

he's got trollies on the brain!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> 4 times in the last year in fact
> 
> he's got trollies on the brain!


4 Times that we know of


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> I use that term loosely - sat in front of their computers with their trollies around their ankles. Be very careful. lol


Moley, not a very good image and one I can't get out of my head now....disgusting! uke:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's because I know you lot so very well!

...

I thought Robbie would have been back by now.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> I'm based in Brighton.


Ooh, ooh, snap! :chuckle:


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like some of you are on the internet too much :lamer: 

Mr Moleman, thank you for the warning. I will make sure I keep away from your trollies  

Beth


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

A wise decision. lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Do you work for Tesco's then moleman?

Always banging on about your trollies.....


----------



## MickyB (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm normally in Brighton every weekend, but I've only got a GT-T so I wouldnt want to give you a ride as it might spoil your impression of the Skyline! As has been previously pointed out GT-Art is just outside Brighton, you can get the bus to Sussex Uni and then walk along the road a little - lots of big power cars there!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL, this thread only started 7 yours ago and its already 4, almost 5 pages long. This place is full of pervs....thats why I'm here!  

Seriously though, welcome to the forum. Despite any other interests people have , I've found everyone very friendly and you'll easily find the help/ride(cough, cough)/drive that your after.

I don't live that far down the country but do have a number of friends there who I visit now and then. If your still stuck by the next time I'm down, I'd be more than happy to help out.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Beth, and welcome . I have thought about it, Alot, and, i might let you drive my car :thumbsup: :nervous:    :smokin:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Welcome*

I think the earlier comparison to hyenas may have been a little, well, polite.

Starving jackals... Although some of us are more elephantine than canine (includes self ).

Hi, I'm over in Worthing, so if you have time, I have car and Booty-licious can vouch for my fine, decent character (Err, hang on... ) :flame:  :runaway:


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

This is such a funny thread... :chuckle:


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> What's that then....a boat ?


I think it's some kind of thing that you line some thing with


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Beth. Amazing how threads like this grow so quickly.

There are several Skyline owning folk in the area, so I'm sure you'll have plenty of chance to go out in one.

I organise a few meets locally, so keep your eyes peeled on the Meets section and come along.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Jeez, and i thought i was supposed to be the testosterone filled guy around here  

Anyways, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Welcome to the best Skyline forum around.

Im in Loxwood West Sussex, so around 40 mins away from Brighton if you want to meet at some point?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

TREG said:


> Welcome to the best Skyline forum around.
> 
> Im in Loxwood West Sussex, so around 40 mins away from Brighton if you want to meet at some point?


Nothing like being straight to the point:chairshot


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*I have no idea what you mean*



Peter said:


> This is such a funny thread... :chuckle:


Rolls tongue back into gob, mops up drool, shuffles back into the darkness...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Nothing like being straight to the point:chairshot



   

My Mrs would have to come with me tho to beat me to death:chairshot


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Nooooo...

I just ditch the gtr I bought to ferry rena around (after the whole clown shock thing) and now I'll need to go out an get another one! :chairshot 

Godammit!

(not into scoobies are you Ms Fantasy?)


----------



## JellySwindon (Oct 1, 2006)

This is digraceful!
A newbie comes along and gets bombarded with sexual harassment.
Anyway my number is.....:chuckle:


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

So much attention  a little odd to be honest, wasn't expecting so much. Oh and thank you for your personal messages too :smokin: 

I like most cars, Scoobies included Ru' :chuckle: :wavey: 

It just goes to show how genuine you guys are  and with your offers of lifts and trips out in your Skylines, how can I resist :bowdown1: . I will definately come to as many meets as I can. :wavey: :squintdan 

Beth


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Beth, you look well fit if i may say so myself, if your interested in seeing my monster of a car you can click on the link below:thumbsup: 
Waiting for your call.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> So much attention  a little odd to be honest, wasn't expecting so much.


Really? Lots of attention for a well looking female on a saddo car forum? Who'd'a thought it? lol 



Skyline Fantasy said:


> I like most cars, Scoobies included Ru' :chuckle: :wavey:


Sweeet! 












Skyline Fantasy said:


> It just goes to show how _desparate _you guys are


opcorn:


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Can't wait to meet you all soon 

Beth


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*You cant wait!*

I bet they cant wait either:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ok i'll be the one who asks what everyone needs to know


Beth, are you married / have a boy friend ?


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> ok i'll be the one who asks what everyone needs to know
> 
> 
> Beth, are you married / have a boy friend ?


LMAO:chuckle:

Btw, welcome to the forum Beth.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i see a gang bang brewing.


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum beth ,you sound to good to be true?:chuckle:


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

First pictures of me, then if I'm single, which I am. What will be next? :nervous:  

I have this picture of me arriving at a meet and a rush of men running up to me....that thought is unnerving.

Sleep well


----------



## Mike Hunt (Oct 15, 2006)

i have 5 skyline's, i'am near dartford kent.please pm


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome.

Your pics get mine. PM me :chuckle: 

j/k enjoy your stay.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mike Hunt said:


> i have 5 skyline's, i'am near dartford kent.please pm


LOL you seem to have routine with single ads in magazines and papers . . :chuckle:

meanwhile here's a pic of me:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mike Hunt said:


> i have 5 skyline's, i'am near dartford kent.please pm


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*gtrlux*

Is that Mr. Macdonald 2007:chuckle: :chuckle: :squintdan


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

That's the sort of physique you'd expect from a diet of McDonalds burgers!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

oh good lord my eyes!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

a quarter-pounder under the belt GTRLux??

wait, d'yall call that burger a quarter-pounder in England, or is it a "Royale with Cheese" like in them other metric system countries?

If you wanna rock with a rock star, and, uh, are anywhere near Seoul, I'll shake ya up in a very, very fast Skyline. Well, extremely fast when it's running  And my car might be fast, but I'm a slow ride, if you catch my drift 



This is to be expected gentlemen - the GT-R is an ultimate expression of testosterone and adrenaline-fueled fury. How many of you, in your first really hard pull in a Skyline, were actually able to coherently comment on it, like "I dare say I do fancy that acceleration" or something along those lines of your British reserve?? I was told that I wailed and screamed in both distinct joy and terror simultaneously in a most primal manner.

Anyways, in such a mindstate, propriety is pretty much straight out the window...fancy a shag, Miss Skyline Fantasy?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

by the way, do you British actually use the term "shag" or is it an American misperception perpetuated by these Austin Powers movies?


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

yes that term is used a lot


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> a quarter-pounder under the belt??
> 
> wait, d'yall call that burger a quarter-pounder, or is it a "Royale with Cheese" like in them metric system countries?


Stay away from the film quotes!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> by the way, do you British actually use the term "shag" or is it an American misperception perpetuated by these Austin Powers movies?


We prefer shagadelic, baby :squintdan


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

I've had many pm's asking for more pictures, so here is another one of me, same setting as the main picture. Taken in a studio by a good friend. 

Oh having problems putting up a picture.

I have used the search button and found some very interesting readings about the Skyline and many pictures. I don't have a favourite model, but really like the colours white and purple  

What sort of price would I be looking at for a untouched Skyline? 

Beth


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Talk about shark infested waters........ LOL 

Welcome Beth.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

It really depends on what model your after, and i dont think there are many untouched ones left anymore! Prices range from 7k anywhere up to 40k+ 

R32



















R33




















R34


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if you fly out here and marry me, my Skyline effectively becomes your Skyline at zero cost!

Mine (R32) cost the equivalent of 10K plus over 20K more in a very long and storied string of rebuilds.....


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Great pictures! All of the models are very sexy. Thinking I'm swinging towards the R32 & R34 

Here is the picture of me that I was having problems with. Thank you Mookistar for hosting for me  :smokin: 










Beth


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

So what part of Brighton do you live in Beth?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> I don't have a favourite model, but really like the colours white and purple


:wavey: :wavey: :wavey:










opcorn: :chuckle: 



Skyline Fantasy said:


> What sort of price would I be looking at for a untouched Skyline?


You'd be very hard pushed to find a standard one. Prices vary quite a bit depending on condition, history and modifications.

Take a look here...
www.NeweraImports.com - Stold Stock

...get an idea of what your after and you'll know roughly what you should expect to pay.

- Kevin.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Thank you Mookistar for hosting for me  :smokin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries Babe, always glad to help a pretty lady.

feel free to send me anymore for hosting :thumbsup: 

mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Great pictures! All of the models are very sexy. Thinking I'm swinging towards the R32 & R34
> 
> Here is the picture of me that I was having problems with. Thank you Mookistar for hosting for me  :smokin:
> 
> ...


Stunning ! I'm sure you wont have any problems getting offers for rides at any events....LOL


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Great pictures! All of the models are very sexy. Thinking I'm swinging towards the R32 & R34


A lady with taste, obviously the R32 is much nicer than the R34


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> A lady with taste, obviously the R32 is much nicer than the R34


You know what Ged ? I cant help but agree with you there  hehehe


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Great pictures! All of the models are very sexy. Thinking I'm swinging towards the R32 & R34
> 
> Here is the picture of me that I was having problems with. Thank you Mookistar for hosting for me  :smokin:
> 
> ...


very nice i must say, welcome again.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Beth , it was nice yesterday evening with you. First the ride in my Z-Tune, then the diner at the italian, chating at the bar and then XXXX XXXXX


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

What an imagination you have gtrlux, nearly as dangerous as the Internet. 

Beth


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Does this thread finally put to bed the "which model Skyline is best " type of threads we see?lol


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Classic wind up!

I bet Skyline Fantasy is a 50 year old bloke. Lol.


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

Trev, if you want to believe that I'm a 50 year old bloke, then you carry on.  But for the record, I am neither male or 50.  

Beth


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

You look very well! :wavey: 

I just happen to be in Brighton tonight if you want a quick drink with a tall brown haired brown eyed scoob driver! :chuckle: 



ps I'd like to apologise to all members for calling this a saddo car forum, and for the blatant non-GTR picture I posted. :banned:

Not that anyone is reading any other posts but Beth's, lol!


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

No offence to you at all Beth as you're an absolutely lovely looking girl and probably very nice indeed...x


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Lono9885 said:


> No offence to you at all Beth as you're an absolutely lovely looking girl and probably very nice indeed...x


LOL, i just had a dejavu


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

No offence taken, that is the funniest thing I've seen in ages :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Great pictures! All of the models are very sexy. Thinking I'm swinging towards the R32 & R34
> 
> Here is the picture of me that I was having problems with. Thank you Mookistar for hosting for me  :smokin:
> 
> ...


right, that'll do quite well. for the love of God Beth, bear my children....

(that's actually an expression guys use in a region of Korea, whatta line eh? gets right to the point!)


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL

The best thread I've seen in a long time ..... and I thought I was the sad desparate one ! :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*Good one Lono 9885!*

Thats actually funny:squintdan and probably true more than we know


----------



## AK-47 (Aug 9, 2006)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah -aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa - superb.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Wow only 8 pages longs, im shocked that were not into the 20's yet already. You all scare me greatly and you need to get our a bit more. (I am not typing this under any duress at all and the fact my wife is stood behind me bears no realation to the content i have typed.)



P.s Hi beth


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

<br/><a href='http://myspace.drewpydraws.com/' target=_blank><img src="http://myspace.drewpydraws.com/random/slinky.jpg" border="0" ><br/><font size=1>Free Myspace Pictures from drewpydraws</font></a><br/>

A little humour for you  

Beth


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

" Bear my children"
Am i missing something or are you suggesting we feed wild animals with children?lol


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Look everyone, let's lay off of her for a second. 

Good, now that we got that over with....where does the queue for providing drives begin? Seems we have offers from all over England, some from ROK, LUX, the Continent, even the good ol' USA...Beth, if you ever wanted frequent flier miles, here's your chance!

Never knew how funny everyone is here. My side still hurts...

Welcome to the forum Beth. User Beware!


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

I know offers of moving abroad, having babies and rides in Skylines. :chuckle: Think I might just take the offer of rides and leave the rest.

I've become a source of entertainment for you all, glad I can be of assistance   But really boys you should get out more  really get out more :chuckle: Come to Brighton, where the people look good, where the music is loud  

Beth


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Come to Brighton, where the people look good, where the music is loud... and the men bum each other.


:nervous:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Lono9885 said:


>


That is pure class! I don't normally quote images in replies, but that's truely worthy!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> I've become a source of entertainment for you all, glad I can be of assistance


This is a performance car forum and you introduce yourself as Skyline Fantasy, what do you expect hun!?! 



Skyline Fantasy said:


> But really boys you should get out more  really get out more :chuckle: Come to Brighton, where the people look good, where the music is loud
> 
> Beth


I'm sure we get out more than enough honey! And what makes you think that we're not good looking??

I go to Brighton quite a lot & you’re right it's a great town - I'll let you know next time i'm down there.. 



ru' said:


> Really? Lots of attention for a well looking female on a saddo car forum? Who'd'a thought it? lol


P1ss off back to your scooby forum and leave us in peace will ya ru' boy


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

the thread is fitting because it cuts right to a main aspect of GT-R ownership, that being largely a culture of bravado, style, and masculinity. an available female among the ranks escalates this premise to bursting climax levels.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

HA HA HA you lot make me laugh SO much! 

Who likes MY picture? Going for the POP ART look

:chuckle:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking nice in your pic there


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Booty-licious I hope that by you changing your avatar you do not want the same responce as Skyline Fantasy got!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Booty-licious said:


> HA HA HA you lot make me laugh SO much!
> 
> Who likes MY picture? Going for the POP ART look
> 
> :chuckle:


Careful Claire, they'll all be after you next.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

WIT BLITZ said:


> Booty-licious I hope that by you changing your avatar you do not want the same responce as Skyline Fantasy got!


Honey I would never get the response SF's had....although something tells me different   :chuckle: 

:squintdan


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> HA HA HA you lot make me laugh SO much!
> 
> Who likes MY picture? Going for the POP ART look
> 
> :chuckle:


Very nice Ms Licious..

But as Daz says be careful. 

There is a pack of hungry wolves gathering at your door as we speak..


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Luckham said:


> Very nice Ms Licious..
> 
> But as Daz says be careful.
> 
> There is a pack of hungry wolves gathering at your door as we speak..


Most of that pack of hungry wolves I know!!!! I'm very safe :smokin: :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> HA HA HA you lot make me laugh SO much!
> 
> Who likes MY picture? Going for the POP ART look
> 
> :chuckle:




Please start a new thread Claire, Im getting excited with 2 girlies on here!:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Be aware Booty that after the next meet with the boys you might end up like this:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Good one GTRlux:chuckle:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> I know offers of moving abroad, having babies and rides in Skylines. :chuckle: Think I might just take the offer of rides and leave the rest.
> 
> I've become a source of entertainment for you all, glad I can be of assistance   But really boys you should get out more  really get out more :chuckle: Come to Brighton, where the people look good, where the music is loud
> 
> Beth



Being a married man with a beautiful, 1 year old baby daughter, I don't get out as much as I'd like, anyway I mainly use the internet when I'm at work, it helps pass the time


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Skyline Fantasy said:


> Beth


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2006)

THATS 10 PAGES IN 36 hrs - Well done beth - this HAS to be a record!!!!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

and 2864 views lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Justin said:


> THATS 10 PAGES IN 36 hrs - Well done beth - this HAS to be a record!!!!




I remember when a similar thread to this was begun well over two years ago now with the then said female posting various pictures and asking for rides on this very forum ...

The term 'flies to sh*t' was one of the largest understatements I have ever come across in my life :chuckle: 

There are some sad people out there & by God its embarrassing to see :GrowUp: :chuckle:

Late April fool definitely ...

 :chuckle:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

MeLLoN Stu said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> I'm taking bets on this one hitting 10 pages :chuckle:





Justin said:


> THATS 10 PAGES IN 36 hrs - Well done beth - this HAS to be a record!!!!



Winner


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

This is so funny!!
Welcome to the forum anyhow Beth, I am sure you never expected this kind of response.
Has anyone actually genuinely offered you a ride in their car yet!!!?


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi Beth !
I see you have coloured your hair !
Looks a lot better than the mullet you used to wear when we called you brian ! :chuckle: :chuckle: :flame: :flame: :flame: 
You must have changed your job too, you were much bigger when you were a stevedore !
XX C


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

cokey said:


> Hi Beth !
> I see you have coloured your hair !
> Looks a lot better than the mullet you used to wear when we called you brian ! :chuckle: :chuckle: :flame: :flame: :flame:
> You must have changed your job too, you were much bigger when you were a stevedore !
> XX C



And you now:chuckle: :chuckle: look better without the beard Beth:chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol, looks like Claires sexy new avatar has scared Beth off. Talk about marking your territory

lol

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Flintlocks and bare chested at noon:nervous:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

A Mature Woman on a car Forum … purr purr!:chuckle: (Nice Looking too) Thats Booty BTW


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

I've just spent the last 10 minutes in stiches, my wife and son thought I was having a fit .... superb thread to read if your a bit down.

and GTRLUX, thanks for making me spray my beer over the screen, that was an unexpected photograph  Brilliant :bowdown1: 

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

paul cawson said:


> A Mature Woman on a car Forum …


Oh she's going to love you for that paul..


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

paul cawson said:


> A Mature Woman on a car Forum


Errrr....I maybe 38 hun....but I can assure you I don't act it :squintdan :smokin: Mature my ARSE! :banned: 


Still a big kid at heart
Booty


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

My apologies a feisty younger woman:flame:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

this has got to be the funniest thread ive seen here in a long time.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> the thread is fitting because it cuts right to a main aspect of GT-R ownership, that being largely a culture of bravado, style, and masculinity. an available female among the ranks escalates this premise to bursting climax levels.


exactly. but then, what if we were all physically gathered together at a meet, and this lovely Beth strolls up and asks for a ride? Would we be so brazen and macho then? Betcha our reaction then in real life would be, after reading this thread and everyone's hilarious posts on it, even funnier.

Life is best when it's interesting


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Luckham said:


> ...P1ss off back to your scooby forum and leave us in peace will ya ru' boy


< Slinks off back to scoobynet :nervous: >


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> HA HA HA you lot make me laugh SO much!
> 
> Who likes MY picture? Going for the POP ART look
> 
> :chuckle:


beep beep 
beep beep
yeah


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Claire, you need not change your avatar, we all know you are sexy... nothing to prove here, you know you are the First Lady of the GTROC!


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> HA HA HA you lot make me laugh SO much!
> 
> Who likes MY picture? Going for the POP ART look
> 
> :chuckle:


id hit it:chuckle: 
:banned:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

T.F.S. said:


> id hit it:chuckle:
> :banned:


(as the wolves slowly encircle....)


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

oh Claire
your hair
your mouth
your eyes

verse may
fare well
so i'll give it
a try


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Guys its getting serious people are ripping out poetry if you can call it that:chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I know a girl called Booty
and she's ever so Fruity
Smiling with glee
in her R33
She looks a real Cutey







ahhhhh thank yooooooo :bowdown1:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

John :banned:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

lol at this thread :bowdown1:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> I know a girl called Booty
> and she's ever so Fruity
> Smiling with glee
> in her R33
> ...


Why thank you John for your poem....:chuckle: 

This thread has now turned towards me now....:chuckle: 

Claire


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> This thread has now turned towards me now....:chuckle:
> 
> Claire


That's because you are a REAL LIFE sexy lady :smokin:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

gtrlux said:


>


Too much competition  gtrlux do you have the phone number for the girl sunbathing on the beach quite a looker:wavey: 

Once over Forty you have to readjust your sights a bit:chuckle:


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm sure there's a joke in there about BONING her, jumping her BONES or getting a BONEr. Hmmm.... :chuckle:


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Booty FTW :clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Pikey said:


> Booty FTW :clap:


lol....I hope FTW isn't what I'm thinking...I'm sure it isn't. Clarification please....:nervous: 

:chuckle: 
Claire


----------



## RB25Truck (Nov 27, 2006)

FTW = For The Win


Nothing nuaghty, very surprising considering the rest of the thread, lol


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Jim27 said:


> I'm sure there's a joke in there about BONING her, jumping her BONES or getting a BONEr. Hmmm.... :chuckle:


At least I wasn't the only one thinking it....:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> lol....I hope FTW isn't what I'm thinking...I'm sure it isn't. Clarification please....:nervous:
> 
> :chuckle:
> Claire



Claire you have lowered the tone here even more:chuckle:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

13 pages in 3 days... is that a new record? And where did Beth go? Claire, I think you stole her thunder....


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL:squintdan


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

My God fella's - you are like a bunch of pack animals in a street full of lampposts!!! Beth, I am the closes to you and would love to take you for a ride !!!

PM me for details !!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Steve said:


> My God fella's - you are like a bunch of pack animals in a street full of lampposts!!! Beth, I am the closes to you and would love to take you for a ride !!!



Yea, I think this is what eveyone has in mind...:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I concur as I thought (still) think it was / is a late April fools wind up so lets see if I am to be proved right (or very very wrong !!)

Purple R33 GT-R "V" Spec pushing 500atw ready and waiting !!! or if she wanted a “gentle ride”, we could go out in my nice new shiny 350Z !


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Purple R33 GT-R "V" Spec pushing 500atw ready and waiting !!! or if she wanted a “gentle ride”, we could go out in my nice new shiny 350Z ![/QUOTE]


Two big beasts !!

You must have a VERY small willy 
LOL


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Miniature but wot the **** !!! At least I enjoy what I have!!!

PS you obviously don’t know me !!!!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think I want to "know" you.
Not in the biblical sense anyway.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

BTW Steve, I think this is a wind up too.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys are such horn dogs. Beth, next time you are in Japan, hit me up and I will give you a lift. I know plenty of love motels, I mean rest areas.


----------



## Skyline Fantasy (Apr 2, 2007)

*GOT YA!*

GOT YA! :clap:  

Sorry to disappoint you all boys....but it's little ole me Booty. 

Pic of me if you don't believe me









I just wanted to see if you really are true perv's....and you are! :thumbsup: 

All PM's are safe...ish!  all proposals of marriage are being seriously considered  

Booty...I mean Beth from Brighton 

As for rides....I'd still like passenger rides in your cars :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

So who else new that it was you then Claire apart from me, Gtrlux and Mook.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Me.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I new it was her in no time, she was a bit miffed:chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Can't possibly say  :chuckle: 

Does this mean I'll get :banned: ? After all I've been a very naughty girl...:chuckle: 

:smokin:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I hope not, your the only petrol head girly on here.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Well done Booty-licious :squintdan


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Quality Claire....
You provided some of the best laughs I've had on the 'net....EVER!!!

Some of the responses were pure class :chuckle: . I bet some of those that PM'd you are a bit red faced now:chuckle: :chuckle: . Would be good to get a printout,I'm sure they'd be priceless...

Well done.:bowdown1: 

TT


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol!

Come on; post the PMs up - you know you want to!  opcorn:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Or if not the guilty*

Do us the honour of a statistical breakdown - number of marriage proposals, number of illegal acts offered, number of quiet rides at odd times of the morning, number of desperate pleas etc .etc.:flame:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

moleman said:


> Me.


Me too :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hodgie said:


> I new it was her in no time, she was a bit miffed:chuckle:


I didn't. Claire told me. lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i checked the IP and threatened to ban her


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Very very funny :chuckle: 
Talk about future ammunition :chuckle:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah! Go Booty! 

Name and shame, tell all! LOL


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

lololol :clap:


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Pikey said:


> Booty FTW :clap:


As I said :smokin: 

Hope you know what it means now Claire


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I knew it from the beginning, after my Rena, Claire PMed me and thought it would be nice to let burn some boys blood further more . . .
You made it Claire . .I am no more counting the pages:chuckle: :bowdown1:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol, nice one claire:clap: Kept people goin for 14 pages, lol


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Great post claire,wot a bunch of perv`s:chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

raggatip said:


> Great post claire,wot a bunch of perv`s:chuckle:


And im not one of them :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> Can't possibly say  :chuckle:
> 
> Does this mean I'll get :banned: ? After all I've been a very naughty girl...:chuckle:
> 
> :smokin:



No, just a good spanking instead:chuckle:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

:chuckle: :chuckle: nice one Claire :bowdown1: 

Lets see them PM's opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes Claire. Post up the PMs (without the names) and let's see if we can guess who they're from :chuckle:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I second that.


----------



## dazzler22 (Feb 20, 2007)

ROFLOL! Excellent! good work!

come on then we gotta see some of these PM's!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

opcorn: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yeah come on - *Shame but don't name*!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Yeah come on - *Shame but don't name*!


Its got to be done! Im safe:chuckle:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Should there be a prize for the worst phrase or one liner? :chuckle: 

Absolutely guaranteed there will be a cringeworthy winner :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Should there be a prize for the worst phrase or one *liner*? :chuckle:
> 
> Absolutely guaranteed there will be a cringeworthy winner :chuckle:


you know thats a bannable offence right???




mook


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I hope your all proud of yourselves those of you who didn't work it out ... I didn't know it was Claire but I did smell a wind up :chuckle:

I agree with John though, a nice post up of those PM's should have quite a few on this forum worrying me thinks :squintdan

Nice one Claire opcorn:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Come on Claire, post just a few of the PM's, without names, the ones that were the best.... this was too funny....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I just found the underground name of the GTROC . .:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Made my evening reading this.

You bunch of pervs!

I agree ....lets see the pm's.......no names. I need more laughs.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree you know you wanna:squintdan 
good one gtrlux:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Maybe we coul run them in the GTROC magazine as part of a "_Dear Booty_" column :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think Claires Pm them back saying shes interested :smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Maybe we coul run them in the GTROC magazine as part of a "_Dear Booty_" column :chuckle: :chuckle:



Good as I'm not doing it on E-Lines :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

nice one Claire - glad it was from "in the family" rather than a true newbie. Out of respect I withdraw my offers of lewd acts, but if I ever get dumped by the missus and if I ever move to England or if you ever move to Korea with your kids and if I happen to move to your town and if you'll have me then yes my other offers still stand 

I won't give you a ride in my GT-R though, I'd want you to DRIVE it!!


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> Can't possibly say  :chuckle:
> 
> Does this mean I'll get :banned: ? After all I've been a very naughty girl...:chuckle:
> 
> :smokin:


i'll spank that nautiness out of u. lol

been reading this thread for day's, but didn't wanna seem like the perv that normally replies.

hehe

ps u do look good though


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> nice one Claire - glad it was from "in the family" rather than a true newbie. Out of respect I withdraw my offers of lewd acts, but if I ever get dumped by the missus and if I ever move to England or if you ever move to Korea with your kids and if I happen to move to your town and if you'll have me then yes my other offers still stand
> 
> I won't give you a ride in my GT-R though, I'd want you to DRIVE it!!


Hehehe....will keep it in mind  Looking forward to driving your car :thumbsup: 



sti50whp said:


> i'll spank that nautiness out of u. lol


You'd better form an orderly queue then....  

Nope the PM's will stay with me


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Liking the idea Fuggles of Dear Booty....just DON'T call me Aunt....grrr! 

:chuckle:


----------



## sti50whp (Nov 28, 2006)

You'd better form an orderly queue then....:D :D [/QUOTE said:


> i should be at the front of the queue, seeing as i work in surrey. lol
> 
> and i won't call u aunt. promise.
> 
> ...


----------

